# Helmet communicators



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone else using these? They are great for trail riding especially with groups. Mine is made by Motocomm and I have had several issues with it. All of which have been taken care of by them at no cost. But, it has been getting a little frustrating to deal with. I was wondering if anyone has used any different brands that they would recommend.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know someone makes a blue tooth capable helmet with built in mic and ear speaker. Blue tooths to you phone lol.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

That would be nice but, it sounds pricey. The Motocomm units are around $60.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We've always just used 2-way walkies. Im sure the helmet version would be cool though, especially since Im sure you could get a hands free thing going.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

You use helmets?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Roboquad said:


> You use helmets?


A lot of parks (especially up north) require them.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

God bless the south!!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> You use helmets?


That is exactly what this guy w/his girl on the back of his Foreman said to me about 5 minutes before he tried the stair steps and they both ended up arse over applecart. When its time to get serious, you gotta protect your skull. LOL


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> We've always just used 2-way walkies. Im sure the helmet version would be cool though, especially since Im sure you could get a hands free thing going.


I dont know about hands free. The ones we use have a remote that mounts to your grip. It works out well.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't ride parks, there is no helmet law in Florida. and mud is soft. we ride slow. The only thing fast is the music and or the women down here.. Hahaaa:haha:
However if I were to ride fast or live back up north I would wear the helmet. I have in past had a bike land on me thanks to a drunk. broke some ribs etc....the bikes are heavy. helmets aren't all bad i just prefer small groups and slow roll


----------

